# Last U.S. Navy veteran of WWI dies at 105



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2007)

USA TODAY's Andrea Stone reports that Lloyd Brown, the last remaining U.S. Navy veteran of World War I, died early Thursday in Maryland. He was 105.
As On Deadline noted yesterday, Charlotte Winters, the last female WWI veteran, died Tuesday at a nursing home near Boonsboro, Md. She was 109.
Stone wrote earlier this week about the few veterans of the war who are still alive. NPR collected oral histories from veterans of the "Great War." The Washington Post profiled Brown in 2005.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2007)




----------

